# Traditional English Christmas Lunch Benalmadena



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all, we are spending Christmas in Benalmadena this year. We are permanent residents in Spain but we always like to have a traditional turkey and tinsel lunch on Christmas day. 
Have you any recommendations please.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

stevesainty said:


> Hi all, we are spending Christmas in Benalmadena this year. We are permanent residents in Spain but we always like to have a traditional turkey and tinsel lunch on Christmas day.
> Have you any recommendations please.


In the next couple of weeks I would have a look on the Facebook pages for Benalmadena as you will find most Brit. bars and resrtaurants will be advertising Christmas dinners with all the trimmings.Sorry I cannot recommend one as it's so long ago that we sat down to Christmas dinner in an English bar but a lot of them will be advertising special offers just to get the punters in.After all the years we now take our Christmas dinner on the 6th of January with Spanish friends.One thing for sure you certainly won't be short of entertainment although it's very early whatever you do hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

stevesainty said:


> Hi all, we are spending Christmas in Benalmadena this year. We are permanent residents in Spain but we always like to have a traditional turkey and tinsel lunch on Christmas day.
> Have you any recommendations please.


It's usually my job to moan about the lack of Restaurants in Spain that serve the traditional 
Christmas dinner comprising Turkey with all the trimmings, only to be laughed off later.

Suffice to say Christmas dinners in Spanish restaurants still favour beef as the main course 
but there again when taking into consideration the environment impact of beef eaters in Spain, 
there could be the beginning of a switch to Turkey dinners instead.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

tarot650 said:


> In the next couple of weeks I would have a look on the Facebook pages for Benalmadena as you will find most Brit. bars and resrtaurants will be advertising Christmas dinners with all the trimmings.Sorry I cannot recommend one as it's so long ago that we sat down to Christmas dinner in an English bar but a lot of them will be advertising special offers just to get the punters in.After all the years we now take our Christmas dinner on the 6th of January with Spanish friends.One thing for sure you certainly won't be short of entertainment although it's very early whatever you do hope you enjoy it.


Thank you, we have joined the Benalmadena Social FB page. The best of the bunch so far seems to be Boo'z Inn near the windmill roundabout.


----------

